# Game #35: (1/9) Los Angeles Lakers @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope win this one and have the season's longest streak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*PROBABLE STARTERS​*





































*@​*



































*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
-Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
-Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
-Lamar Odom: Moderate MCL Sprain - Out
-Sasha Vujacic: Sprained Left Ankle - Will Play
-Luke Walton: Sprained Left Wrist - Probable

*INJURY REPORT - GRIZZLIES*
-None​
There's really not much to say here...we're on a 4-game winning streak and just came off a huge victory against Dallas. If we don't win, it would be pretty sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Tuesday, Jan 9
> 
> As Dorothy said in the Wizard of Oz, “People come and go so quickly here.” The Memphis Grizzlies have four different starters and a different coach than the last time we saw them in early November. Former coach Mike Fratello was let go five games ago and the team is now under the direction of Tony Barone. They are 8-27 overall (2-3 since Barone took over). The new look Grizzlies are playing at a much faster pace and their young players are getting big minutes now. Since the coaching change they are averaging 116 points, 52% shooting, and 43% on three pointers. The young guns are playing with a sense of freedom that they didn’t have earlier in the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game # 35... Lakers @ Memphis*

Haha, I just made a game topic as well...someone should just merge them.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Game # 35... Lakers @ Memphis*



Basel57 said:


> Haha, I just made a game topic as well...someone should just merge them.


Sorry, I was waiting for someone to make them and it is already game time, so I made a crappy one. Good job by the way.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game # 35... Lakers @ Memphis*

This is the kinda of team I fear the most in loosing because of their lousy record. The Lakers tend to slack off a bit against weaker teams. 

With that said, Lets keep the win streak alive!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Early 4-0 start, blocks by Kobe and Smush. Good defense so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 2 fouls early on and the Lakers up 7. Now is the time for everyone else to step up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

jus' tuning in....did Memphis fan's boo when Kobe got his 2nd?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> jus' tuning in....did Memphis fan's boo when Kobe got his 2nd?


No...I heard cheers.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> This is the kinda of team I fear the most in loosing because of their lousy record. The Lakers tend to slack off a bit against weaker teams.


Mos def! This game concerns me as well.


Here we are facing another sub 500 club after winning a very convincing performance over a top tiered team.


we're playing another team with an influx of young talents on the road, not to mention we seem to have problems matching up with Memphis. 


I also fear the fact from last year up to this point, we have never won a streak of more than 4 (?)which is our current streak right now. 


We need a very solid team effort again so we can bag a W on this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha is in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well we started the quarter well, but didn't finish it on a strong note.

24-20 Lakers after one.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

God damn that horrible call on Bynum's tip dunk, that was sweet.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sucks, i cant watch this game. I have to check nba.com periodically to see whats' up. We're leading, whose having a good game for the Lakers so far?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> No...I heard cheers.


good to see some faithful still hanging in the arena...Nice dime kobe


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

its ok guys...im still buzzed from sunday lol


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Lakers better blow them out in the 3rd quarter. Granted, this isn't the really bad Grizzlies team that their record indicates, now that Gasol is back. But still, gotta beat the mediocre teams if you hope to stay top 4 in the West.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What is wrong with Radmanovic, it seems like he is so tempteed to foul everyone. He is worse than Fortson in picking up fouls.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian Cook is an absolute bum when he isn't hitting his jumper. Absolute bum. Not that I didn't already know this, but to me it's baffling that a coach with 9 NBA titles chooses to keep Brian Cook in the game when they need to play some defense and have a far better D-first bundle of energy like Turiaf on the bench. It's maddening.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Miller jumpshot is "wet" tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 69-64 now...Mike Miller with back to back threes. He shoots a ton of threes, and he was 1/6 before he just nailed two in a row.

We're playing pretty sluggish. We need to stop playing to the level of our competition.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Miller jumpshot is "wet" tonight!


Aside from the two threes he just nailed, he actually wasn't shooting that well. 

Kobe's playing great for us, though.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

how are we down by six.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

EHL said:


> Brian Cook is an absolute bum when he isn't hitting his jumper. Absolute bum. Not that I didn't already know this, but to me it's baffling that a coach with 9 NBA titles chooses to keep Brian Cook in the game when they need to play some defense and have a far better D-first bundle of energy like Turiaf on the bench. It's maddening.


:biggrin: It's funny I read this, I was just telling a fellow "NBA package" member over the phone that Brian Cook is only as good as his jumper, what is he 6'11 & doesn't hardly get a block or rebound. His game has 1 setting...jump shots


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

somebody played volleyball w/ Bynum shot


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow we are playing really crappy right now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're down 9 to the ****ing Grizzlies.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I prefer Lakers losing to good teams than a bad team. They better win this one.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

smush can jump pretty high


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what the **** is going on...this is pathetic..the lakers are losing to the worst team in the NBA by 13


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

let's come out of this time out strongggg


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The only thing I don't like about Phil jackson, not taking timeout when his team is playing like crap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sick and ****ing tired of losing to bad teams. Lakers are playing like **** right now. How do they not get up for a game like this after beating the Mavericks? We can beat the team with the best record, but we're getting our asses handed to us by the team with the worst record? Wow.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum's playing like a kid too. Getting blocked twice by 6'8 players. Don't know why he doesn't actually jump more often.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Mo' for 3!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're down 17; Memphis is on a 15-2 run; and we're showing why we're probably not ready to be called contenders yet.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

this is ****ing sad


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we've now shot a 3 on 7 straight possessions...we don't even deserve to win this game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This ****ing **** Is Getting Old!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

in case you didn't read that...Big Mo' for 3!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stop fouling people, Radman. You are a bad defender anyway.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i cant watch this anymore


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mike Millers has started shooting 3's like he is Ray Allen.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i swear to ****ing god if we only played good teams wed be 82-0


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We ****ing suck. 

So this makes Portland, Milwaukee, Seattle, New Orleans, Charlotte, and now Memphis that we've lost to (I doubt we come back and win this game).

That's ****ing pathetic.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

aight im out i stopped watching see you all later tomorrow night im attending the depaul vs pitt game tomorrow (since i go to depaul)..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

98-79...so can we talk Rockets now? we'll I guess kobe answered that question..."muthafvck that!" - 24


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers defense is sucking big time. When is the last time the Lakers held their opponents under 100. Once against Dallas, that was also 98.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Allowed 46 points in 3rd quarter.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

good thing Dallas/Utah going @ it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least Vujacic has now played two pretty good games..9 points tonight so that's a bright sign, and on 3/5 shooting.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Allowed 46 points in 3rd quarter.


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What us is so ****ing hard about getting the ball into the paint!!! That zone is soooo easy to break!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Allowed 46 points in 3rd quarter.


To the Memphis Grizzlies...sad.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Lakers...lakers...sad..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> We ****ing suck.
> 
> So this makes Portland, Milwaukee, Seattle, New Orleans, Charlotte, and now Memphis that we've lost to (I doubt we come back and win this game).
> 
> That's ****ing pathetic.


We'd be 29-5 if we beat all those teams lol.. ah well, I was expecting us to lose this game anyways...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Miller went for the KO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't remember the last time we didn't shoot a jump shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just changed channels. Can't watch this crap anymore.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Man. I knew this is gonna happen.
Lakers just can't win against subpar teams.

This is starting to really piss the heck out of me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This is embarassing!! Seems like the whole team got caught Kwameitis. No one can make a ****ing layup.... simply horrible.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Chill people, this Memphis team is actually a good team with Gasol back and we cant defense a lick


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers gave up 46 pts in the 3rd qtr to a worst team in the league. This is sick to my stomach.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope T-Mac doesn't go off tomorrow night on us. Who cares about this game now? Let's move on to Houston.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol it is not over yet, 2 more stop and we back in it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo Evans: 5/5 (3/3 threes), 18 points

Player of the Game for us?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sasha 4-6 from 3point line, if there is one good thing out of this:cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Luke...it's not hard to make a layup!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"The Sasha Factor"

I like it.

He might get a new career high here again...same for Mo Evans.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Goo sasha!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish Phil would've put Kobe in the 4th to at least maybe give them a chance...it wasn't his fault the Lakers were getting their handled.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Mos def! This game concerns me as well.





KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Here we are facing another sub 500 club after winning a very convincing performance over a top tiered team.


check


KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> we're playing another team with an influx of young talents on the road, not to mention we seem to have problems matching up with Memphis.


check


KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I also fear the fact from last year up to this point, we have never won a streak of more than 4 (?)which is our current streak right now.


check


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Let's hear it for the Tx kid...he's showing alot of heart & talent out there!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Sasha 4-6 from 3point line, if there is one good thing out of this:cheers:


yeah, at least sasha's previous performance was no fluke.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

what the **** happened to kobe


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

new career high for Sasha lol


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

horrible game. definitely one of the worst ever.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we lost to a sub par team in memphis...thats poor right there...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Congrats Sasha... 2 straight games... I think that shot vs. Dallas did increase his confidence...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im glad they didnt bring kobe back in also...get him ready for tomorrow


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Just so everyone knows, this Memphis team is very good... their record is deceiving...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> Just so everyone knows, this Memphis team is very good... their record is deceiving...


its like saying the cubs are good and there record is decieving..come on man


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> its like saying the cubs are good and there record is decieving..come on man


Now that Gasol is back in full force. and they have switched to a run and gun style with a new coach they are 3-4. They're not a playoff team but they're certainly not as bad as their record indicates. I'd say the Lakers beating the Mavs without Odom/Kwame is just as likely as the Grizzlies beating the Lakers without Odom/Kwame.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Just showed that it will take a few more years before Lakers are ready for another ring.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

AliG said:


> Just showed that it will take a few more years before Lakers are ready for another ring.


Unless Kobe buys them one.:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

well, you gotta give credit to sasha and mo evans for trying to bring the game back. they did cut the lead down some.. plus lamar and kwame could fill in that scoring gap when they come back

dont get me wrong, i'm ****ing pissed.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

AliG said:


> Just showed that it will take a few more years before Lakers are ready for another ring.


It's not like the Lakers didn't lose against BAD teams when they were winning championships. These things happen.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

WTF happened? I guess their still riding high on the win against Dallas. Well, this game just brought the team back down to earth!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Un-****ing-believeable.

I was watching the game taped, had a ****ty day, and decided at the beginning of the 3rd Q that we were going to lose.

Sure enough, I come online to see that we let them score 46 in that Q and that we let them score 128 in the game.

****ing pathetic. Hopefully this will shut up all the tards that say we are a top 3 team. We can't play defense worth a lick and can't even beat scum like the Grizzlies or Bobcats under 120pts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh, and Brian Cook, Walton and Bynum lost this game at the start of the 3rd. Those three looked literally retarded out there.

Cook missed about 3 easy layups and threw the ball away multiple times of God-awful half-assed passes. Walton threw the ball away loads of times, and Bynum was no where in sight.

Look at Andrew's shooting numbers...5-13. That is horrific. These are 3ft layups that he was missing. Way too timid. Just plain bad.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh, and Brian Cook, Walton and Bynum lost this game at the start of the 3rd. Those three looked literally retarded out there.
> 
> Cook missed about 3 easy layups and threw the ball away multiple times of God-awful half-assed passes. Walton threw the ball away loads of times, and Bynum was no where in sight.
> 
> Look at Andrew's shooting numbers...5-13. That is horrific. These are 3ft layups that he was missing. Way too timid. Just plain bad.


dude im as upset as you are...i keep looking at our record and im like damn we should be 24-11 but this ****in game...sucks man just sucks


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I wish Phil would've put Kobe in the 4th to at least maybe give them a chance*...it wasn't his fault* the Lakers were getting their handled.


And Kobe knew it too. With about a minute and a half left in the game, Kobe had one of the most PISSED look I have seen from him. He has shown angrier faces, but this one had the look of a team leader embarrassed by his teammates (OUCH).

Expect Kobe to go off offensively tomorrow win or lose.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We ****ing suck.
> 
> So this makes Portland, Milwaukee, Seattle, New Orleans, Charlotte, and now Memphis that we've lost to (I doubt we come back and win this game).
> 
> That's ****ing pathetic.


Yeah, so pathetic that the Lakers are only eleven games .500 :|


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn worried the Lakers are going to comeback bigger and stronger against the Rockets..........


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> Yeah, so pathetic that the Lakers are only eleven games .500 :|


I never said them being 11 games over .500 is pathetic. I said the fact that we lost to crappy teams is pathetic.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I got home late last night. How in da Eff do you give up 46 points in a quarter?!


----------

